# Single or Double Chainstay for 10 yr old



## FuriousButFree (8 Jul 2016)

Hi. For a 10 yr old doing cross and hopefully some road should I opt for Single or Double chainset and why??

Thanks!


----------



## DCLane (8 Jul 2016)

Double means it's a more usable range of gears - that's why we got a double for my son's cross bike: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/for-sale-islabike-luath-26-sora-18-speed-upgrade-with-extras-£225-dewsbury-west-yorks.203366/


----------



## Beebo (8 Jul 2016)

Single has less to go wrong and less to think about, especially if she is new to changing gears.


----------



## FuriousButFree (11 Jul 2016)

@DCLane - does front much not give more for muck getting clogged round?

Youth Cycle Sport review recommends Singles. For road racing with restricted gearing do you need a double, or will single suffice.

@Beebo she has used 21 spd MTB but think she's been in wrong gears at times. Puts it into granny ring at front and forgets to change back after climb!

I've another thread asking for opinions on some options. Your thoughts would be appreciated - thanks!


----------



## DCLane (11 Jul 2016)

The front is usually OK - races are short. However my youngest's only ridden his on grass as he hates riding in mud (his kit would get dirty!).

Road racing you can do on a single but you're then limited elsewhere; his club-mate rides 36/38x11 in under 10's but is out-paced once the speed goes up.

Mine had 44 x 12 on his cross bike (the Islabike in the FS) section which was just about OK on the road stuff. Note that he's never raced on this bike though so we weren't bothered about gearing limits.


----------



## h1udd (11 Jul 2016)

I say double, with the power a child puts down its not going to damage anything if for the first few months they just use the small ring and cross the chain until they get used to it


----------

